# IRS and SDs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Don't forget that you can deduct costs of your SDs on your U.S. Taxes.

Quote:
*Guide Dog or Other Service Animal*





You can include in medical expenses the costs of buying, training, and maintaining a guide dog or other service animal to assist a visually impaired or hearing-impaired person, or a person with other physical disabilities. In general, this includes any costs, such as food, grooming, and veterinary care, incurred in maintaining the health and vitality of the service animal so that it may perform its duties. 

Publication 502 (2011), Medical and Dental Expenses

"... or a person with other physical disabilities" 
If you own a PSD you may want to get documented clarification from the IRS or a tax attorney.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I am wondering about something and have been all day. If I want to train my dog to be a SD but he isnt going to actually be a SD (to a disabled person) would you still be able to right it off and/or take the dog into stores and such with you?

I love my dogs going everywhere with me, they are part of the family but until I can afford one of those cars that run by the touch of a button while still being locked no way I would take my dog to the walmart or what have you.

I guess basically what I am asking is can I take a dog into a store and say that he is a SD (which he would be) even with out him being in service? Maybe thats a fuzzy line and could cause trouble and I wouldnt want that, just curious about how people handle this sort of thing if at all.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Maybe thats a fuzzy line and could cause trouble


Claim your dog is a SD on your taxes and it isn't and that would be more than a fuzzy line ..... that is tax fraud. 



> ... he isnt going to actually be a SD (to a disabled person) ... say that he is a SD ... (which he would be) even with out him being in service?


A dog can only be a SD to a disabled person. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...163478-revised-definition-service-animal.html

But to answer your question about taking your dog into a store and you are not disabled is what we call a "Faker". Not only is it in bad taste and a sore subject in the SD community because of all of the problems that it causes to a real SD team but it also is against the DOJ Regulatory Law and in violation of the ADA which was a law passed by Congress and signed by the President of the U.S.

In some states it is also against State Statutes which can lead to fines, jail time, and the loss of some of your State Benefits. 

So I think in that line of thought you might agree that it is best to leave your pets at home when you go shopping at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I knew it would be certainly bad taste to claim I was in _need_ of a SD. Not to mention illegal, like you said its fraud. I just didnt know if someone trained their dog to be a service dog, if the training would be possible for the tax right off even if it wasnt used as a SD. Also going into the stores for training etc. Of course thats not the same thing as a SD being in service. 

Just to be clear, I have no intention of doing such a thing. I was just really wondering about all of that.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Narny said:


> I am wondering about something and have been all day. If I want to train my dog to be a SD but he isnt going to actually be a SD (to a disabled person) would you still be able to right it off and/or take the dog into stores and such with you?
> 
> I love my dogs going everywhere with me, they are part of the family but until I can afford one of those cars that run by the touch of a button while still being locked no way I would take my dog to the walmart or what have you.
> 
> I guess basically what I am asking is can I take a dog into a store and say that he is a SD (which he would be) even with out him being in service? Maybe thats a fuzzy line and could cause trouble and I wouldnt want that, just curious about how people handle this sort of thing if at all.


 
NO. That would be like parking in the handicapped spot and limping even though you have no disability. These disabled folks have enough problems bringing their dogs in without everyone in the world saying their dog is a service dog, dragging a dog around that may or may not have the proper temperament to be in public. I doubt you are a professional trainer and have the expertise to properly evaluate your own dog. Sorry but this is a sore spot with me. I have disabled friends with service dogs they need and they still face oposition in some public places. But for the Grace of God walk I.................

As far as the other. NO to the write off. My fulltime police k9s are a writeoff but I am fulltime and use them in my work as do some private security companies. One cannot just train a dog to be a police dog and use it as a writeoff without actually using the dog. SD is the same. No writeoff without a legitimate need and/or job


----------

